# 1/8 mile time's ??



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

What are your times? It was my second drag but my engine is bad( burning oil / bad carb ).

My best run was: 11.98s and 0.660 reaction? How bad is it?

The car is a moded 1990 Primera(G20) P10 (GA16DS) 90HP.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

1/8? dont u mean 1/4


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

that would be great  No I mean 1/8. You have to know that my car weights ~1180kg and has a 1.6l (bad) engine.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i have the same thing 1.6 liter


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

but mine is 120hp


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

You have a GA16 powered p10? What type of engine do you have? GA16DE?? mine is GA16DS ( sidedraft carb ).
Have you ever run on 1/8 or 1/4?? My runs were:

1. run: 11.227s + 0.793s = 12.02s
2. run: 11.320s + 0.660s = 11.98s

I was running against KIA Shuma (90PS) but the guy was more then a half second slower.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

p10driver said:


> *My best run was: 11.98s and 0.660 reaction? *


I almost die...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Multiply your 1/8 mile time by 1.56 and this will give you the 1/4 mile time.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Hm??

I'am going to run 1/4 next weekend and then we'll see... But the car is still burning oil and the ignition is giving me some trouble ???


----------

